# Is there anyway to achieve Jordan Barrett levels of bone growth?



## Darkstrand (Nov 20, 2019)

How is his face so wide, I know huge skull and all, I know it's partly genetics... 
But what can you actually do about the bone growth? 









How far will @CopeAndRope 's Facepuller plus MSE & MSDO bring me? 
Can I do anything to increase bone growth? HGH? Vit K2+D3?


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Nov 20, 2019)

Rope and reincarnate tbh, options you listed are copes or are high in risk and low in value


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Nov 20, 2019)

Get a custom shotgun implant by Eppley and run reincarnation game


----------



## Zeta ascended (Nov 20, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> Get a custom shotgun implant by Eppley and run reincarnation game


I thought it was called reincarnationplasty?


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Nov 20, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> I thought it was called reincarnationplasty?


LeRope III


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 20, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> genetics...


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 20, 2019)

big bones suck make you look fatter only look good at 8 bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Nov 20, 2019)

DaddyBigPenis said:


> LeRope III


LeDdit 2


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 20, 2019)

whitebadboy said:


> big bones suck make you look fatter only look good at 8 bodyfat





whitebadboy said:


> big bones suck make you look fatter only look good at 8 bodyfat





whitebadboy said:


> big bones suck make you look fatter only look good at 8 bodyfat








this you?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 20, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> How is his face so wide, I know huge skull and all, I know it's partly genetics...
> But what can you actually do about the bone growth?
> View attachment 169120
> 
> ...


As far as you can dream bro. You just need to keep always in mind your face ratios, don't just blindly expand without looking at the ratios.


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Nov 20, 2019)

Reincarnationmax till you get the desire results. It may take you about a billion tries but you will get there


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 20, 2019)

you need top tier genetics and huge luck with genetic recomb


----------



## National Rodgerism (Nov 20, 2019)

Genetics


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 20, 2019)

National Rodgerism said:


> Genetics


----------



## KEy21 (Nov 20, 2019)

It’s not even his bone mass and development only, it’s his thick skin, upturned bones, 

Everything is perfect


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 20, 2019)

Prenatal T.

pls 1+ cranium;

breastfed probably.

chewed.

thas it


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




















_*this guy destroys your feeble genetic theorem *_


----------



## DianabolDownie (Nov 20, 2019)

mew


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 20, 2019)

DianabolDownie said:


> mew


----------



## mikeock (Nov 20, 2019)

Gallon of milk a day. Change address to the nearest public toilet for the next few years while you're at it.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> View attachment 169148
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHH MEIN SCHWANTZZZZ


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> AHHH MEIN SCHWANTZZZZ


can you understand the guy?


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 20, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> can you understand the guy?


A little bit


----------



## whitebadboy (Nov 20, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> View attachment 169142
> 
> 
> this you?


Thats some big bones


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Nov 20, 2019)

Gudru said:


> A little bit


----------



## needsolution (Nov 20, 2019)

pray everyday to god and may be in next life you will get it


----------



## Over (Nov 20, 2019)

FWHR like this = giga prenatal T exposure


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Nov 20, 2019)

Face width and height is majority times by Prenatal T, so no, there's no way.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 20, 2019)

Even reincarnationgame won't work. 

You will be a 5'4 Indian, the chances of being Barrett tier is 0,00000000000000009000p000000092oo1o1p1o1p1o2o


----------



## Bewusst (Nov 20, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> How is his face so wide, I know huge skull and all, *I know it's partly genetics...*
> 
> 
> > It's 99.9% genetics.


----------



## Darkstrand (Nov 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> As far as you can dream bro. You just need to keep always in mind your face ratios, don't just blindly expand without looking at the ratios.


I'm quite lucky with my skull, that's actually what made me think of this thread: I'm expected to go up to about 6'3, have very similar skull (bone mass wise) to Barrett and just wanted to know where I could go with proper facial development... 
Because his bizygomatics are so fucking wide... I want that


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 20, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> I'm quite lucky with my skull, that's actually what made me think of this thread: I'm expected to go up to about 6'3, have very similar skull (bone mass wise) to Barrett and just wanted to know where I could go with proper facial development...
> Because his bizygomatics are so fucking wide... I want that


Distraction Osteogenesis is the real deal man, fuck the fillers, fuck the fat grafts, fuck the implants. Those are illusions of how a superior bone structure should look like.

In whichever direction you're missing bone mass, you just cut it by a qualified professional, place a DO device and let your body fill the empty space with real bones.

And you know what's the best thing? That under a traditional surgery, you prey God that the surgeon doesn't give you too much or too little, while under DO *you decide *every day how much is too much and when to stop, you are in control every single mm you decide to have.


----------



## Darkstrand (Nov 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Distraction Osteogenesis is the real deal man, fuck the fillers, fuck the fat grafts, fuck the implants. Those are illusions of how a superior bone structure should look like.
> 
> In whichever direction you're missing bone mass, you just cut it by a qualified professional, place a DO device and let your body fill the empty space with real bones.
> 
> And you know what's the best thing? That under a traditional surgery, you prey God that the surgeon doesn't give you too much or too little, while under DO *you decide *every day how much is too much and when to stop, you are in control every single mm you decide to have.


Of course one shouldn't go to far, but could you theoratically do MSE more than once?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Nov 20, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> Of course one shouldn't go to far, but could you theoratically do MSE more than once?


Yes, you can.


----------



## LordNorwood (Nov 20, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Distraction Osteogenesis is the real deal man, fuck the fillers, fuck the fat grafts, fuck the implants. Those are illusions of how a superior bone structure should look like.
> 
> In whichever direction you're missing bone mass, you just cut it by a qualified professional, place a DO device and let your body fill the empty space with real bones.
> 
> And you know what's the best thing? That under a traditional surgery, you prey God that the surgeon doesn't give you too much or too little, while under DO *you decide *every day how much is too much and when to stop, you are in control every single mm you decide to have.


Sounds fucking awesome.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 20, 2019)

get fillers


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 1, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Yes, you can.







I wouldn't say I'm the skull on the left, but I'm definitely further from the one on the right... 
Achievable with MSE+MSDO+FP or is it over if you don't get there in your childhood?


----------



## CopeAndRope (Dec 1, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> View attachment 179585
> 
> I wouldn't say I'm the skull on the left, but I'm definitely further from the one on the right...
> Achievable with MSE+MSDO+FP or is it over if you don't get there in your childhood?


Achievable. the only thing that you will struggle with is the IPD, it will expand roughly 1-2mm after the full expansion of the mse. And the forward growth of the maxilla. I will make a detailed post about it.


----------



## GoMadAndSTFU (Dec 1, 2019)

Blast hgh + mse + facepull 24/24


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 1, 2019)

My face is as wide as his i think but im bloatmaxxed 20% bodyfat and i cannot stop eating jfl


----------



## Einon (Dec 1, 2019)

Find the dragon balls


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 1, 2019)

Isn’t there a rumor that he got plastic surgery


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Dec 1, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Distraction Osteogenesis is the real deal man, fuck the fillers, fuck the fat grafts, fuck the implants. Those are illusions of how a superior bone structure should look like.
> 
> In whichever direction you're missing bone mass, you just cut it by a qualified professional, place a DO device and let your body fill the empty space with real bones.
> 
> And you know what's the best thing? That under a traditional surgery, you prey God that the surgeon doesn't give you too much or too little, while under DO *you decide *every day how much is too much and when to stop, you are in control every single mm you decide to have.


What is a DO device?


LordNorwood said:


> Sounds fucking awesome.


There has to be a catch though.


----------



## reptiles (Dec 5, 2019)

Darkstrand said:


> How is his face so wide, I know huge skull and all, I know it's partly genetics...
> But what can you actually do about the bone growth?
> View attachment 169120
> 
> ...





Roping and hoping your born with a better skull


Curious0 said:


> Even reincarnationgame won't work.
> 
> You will be a 5'4 Indian, the chances of being Barrett tier is 0,00000000000000009000p000000092oo1o1p1o1p1o2o





If m theory is true you have 10 in 500 zero chance those are good numbers to play with you care chad in atleast 1


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Dec 5, 2019)

AleksVs said:


> What is a DO device?
> 
> There has to be a catch though.


The catch is you have to pay for it


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Dec 5, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Achievable. the only thing that you will struggle with is the IPD, it will expand roughly 1-2mm after the full expansion of the mse. And the forward growth of the maxilla. I will make a detailed post about it.


within the next 2 weeks please and tag me

I will do it


----------



## Darkstrand (Dec 5, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Achievable. the only thing that you will struggle with is the IPD, it will expand roughly 1-2mm after the full expansion of the mse. And the forward growth of the maxilla. I will make a detailed post about it.


If you can split this suture there wouldn't be the IPD problem, right?


----------



## forwardgrowth (Feb 21, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> If you can split this suture there wouldn't be the IPD problem, right?
> View attachment 183187


Have you found a doc to split this suture?


----------



## Darkstrand (Feb 22, 2020)

forwardgrowth said:


> Have you found a doc to split this suture?


I have several docs that said it's theoretically possible, but have yet to find one that actually does it


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 22, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> How is his face so wide, I know huge skull and all, I know it's partly genetics...
> But what can you actually do about the bone growth?
> View attachment 169120
> 
> ...


his skull isn't huge, it's due to genetics for his high FWHR despite short ramus.


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Feb 22, 2020)

tbh no


----------



## didntreadlol (Feb 22, 2020)

use a time machine and inject t into ur mother when she was pregnant


----------

